# 20 Gallon Community tank ideas/opinions?



## ceiare (Nov 17, 2017)

Okay, so I've currently got a brand new 20 gallon tank set up and cycling. While it cycles, I'm trying to consider what to stock it with.

I have one betta (in a separate tank with some cherry shrimp), he's great, and I'm tempted to get another for this tank. It also doesn't help that the fish store stocks some really pretty bettas every time I go!
But yes, I think 20G is a lot for one betta, even though he probably would have the time of his life in there, I'd love to put in some tankmates and stock the tank to it's full potential.

I have a few ideas, but I'd love to get some other people's opinions on it! I've done a lot of research and a lot of things seem to be 50-50 when it comes to bettas and sharing tanks.

Dimensions of the tank:
Height: 51cm (20 inches) 
Water level: Around 44cm (17 inches)
Length: 58cm (23 inches)
Depth/width: 35cm (14 inches)

So far inside I have
5mm Gravel
1x Echinodorus Bleherae
2x Java Fern
and a piece of driftwood for the smaller of the three plants to grow on
I'm using a fluval U2 internal Filter

I've left some room for some hides or extra plants, should whatever I stock the tank with need that. 

Here are my stocking ideas:

1:
1x Male Betta
5x Kuhli Loach
10-15x Ember Tetra OR 10x Harlequin Rasbora

2:
1x Male Betta
5x cories (unsure of what type, looking for advice on that!)
10-15x White cloud mountain minnows


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

I like the Kuhli Loach idea better, if only because White Cloud Minnows are coldwater and don't do well as tankmates for tropical fish.

If it were me, since you have a 20G High, I'd do this....


- x1 Betta
- x10 Schooling Species (Harlequin, Ember, or Chlili Rasboras; Rummynose, Neon or Cardinal Tetras, etc.... Be careful if you get a longfin boy because some of these species tend to nip fins)
- Snails or Shrimp*

I wouldn't recommend 'bottom-dwelling' species like Cory (Unless you do Pygmy or Hasborus) because your tank has more vertical height than length and width. Most Cory need a large footprint to swim and some (like Julli Cory and False Julii Cory) get to be around 3". If you're dead set on a larger species of these guys, Pandas are the way to go because they get about 1.5" max. I have 7 of them in a 15G with about the same footprint as your tank.

* What type you get depends on how well-established your tank is and if you have correct food sources. Nerite Snails only eat algae (not even algae wafers), and will quickly starve to death without algae. If you want these guys but have no algae, you can grow algae on a rock in a tub on a windowsill, but don't get the snails until after the algae is growing. Mystery Snails will eat just about anything, but get to be at least the size of a golf ball. YouTuber SteffJ has some that are almost as big as her palm.

Three plants isn't going to do the job, nor is four or five. You need that tank packed, front-to back, for both the community fish and the Betta to feel safe. If the Betta doesn't feel safe he could potentially lash out at the other fish or the other fish could chase him and nip his fins.


----------



## ceiare (Nov 17, 2017)

Thank you so much for the useful advice!

I've only set the tank up today, so I have a long way to go before adding any fish to it, but I'll definitely go back and pack it full of plants as per your recommendation!
With so many plants in a tank, it would be beneficial to add soil under the gravel wouldn't it? Or at least a thicker layer of gravel then I have now. Currently there's only about an inch or two of substrate.

I'd be happy to go for some snails too. By the time it comes to stock the tank I should have enough algae to sustain them since the setup is pretty near a window, where the sun can partially get to it. If not, I'm fine waiting to add them in.


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

With the substrate, you want 2-3 inches of gravel depending on the type of plants (for example, heavy root feeders with massive ((I did a pwc the other day and my Amazon Sword's roots were almost a foot long before I trimmed them!)) root systems need more gravel, while lighter rooters, like Jungle Val, need less). If you get root-feeders I'd 100% recommend root tabs; I've heard good things about Osmacote tabs but I've only ever used Seachem brand. My Water Wisteria went from nearly dead to green in about two weeks, and a month after that I had 5 or 6 baby Wisterias with root systems ready to plant. You don't need soil (and probably shouldn't unless you're more experienced) and it'll only make a mess if you have to pull up any of the plants. I'd also think about the light you have, because some plants need huge amounts of light while others will get 'sunburnt' and die.

I always find sand easier to plant in (and it's better for Cory, since they have sensitive barbs) but you have to be more careful about gas bubbles in the sand. My plants are all either in sand or EcoComplete (which is like a clay-based gravel). There are more than just Nerites, so if you don't want something that will only eat algae you can get Mystery Snails. They don't eat algae, though. ETA: There's also Assassin, Bladder, Ramshorn, and Pond Snails if you want more options. I have a minute hoarding problem when it comes to Ramshorns (especially the Blue Leopards!) but they will multiply like crazy if you're not careful and will die if you don't feed them enough. It's a balance, lol. I've never successfully been able to keep them, though I buy them when I can, but my Bladder Snails are exploding, lol. I have three egg sacks that hatched in the 3G today.


----------



## ceiare (Nov 17, 2017)

I'll definitely do some research on which plants have which roots while I'm buying them, but in general it sounds like another bag of gravel to give them a bit more room to grow, and some root tabs will be a good start. Thank you!
My local fish store is pretty good, so I'm sure they could give me some advice on which plants would be best for what I have and which to stay away from! I'll try and keep from asking online since I'm not sure exactly what they stock there.

The light I have seems about mid range. It's one that came with the tank and is built into the lid, unfortunately just a simple on/off one with no other 'modes'. I'll have to have a look tomorrow at the wattage when I can pull the lid off and flip it around.

Once again, I'll have to see what snails my local fish store stocks. I'm honestly not too picky though, they all look really pretty, I'd be happy with any of them! I imagine a particular species will end up growing on me, though. 
Mystery Snails might be a good bet, I'm also considering Assassin but we'll see what they have when it's time to pick them up.
I have a lot of time to think about it, at least, haha.

Thank you so much for all the great advice. I have a much clearer picture in my head about how I want this tank to turn out, now!


----------



## DasPotatoSplendens (Nov 18, 2017)

Personally I have a male in an 80g tank, and while a lot innthe Betta community will feel it's overkill, he loves it and spends a ton of time going everywhere, hunting for worms and daphnia that live in the tank. Basically if you give bettas the space, they will use it. He shares it with 5 Yoyo Loaches, 5 Ember Tetras, and assorted shrimp.

I would sign off on the Khuli loach idea, but only if you are a loach person to start with. Khuli's lifespan will outlive 4 - 5 bettas in a row, so if you aren't a loach fan to start with, and willing to build a tank that suits their environmental needs (lighting, substrate, decor), don't go down that road. My tank, it's a home for Yoyo's that can live for 15 years - bettas just rent a room in their house.

Ultimately, probably Embers and Corys will be a more sustainable arrangement, if you are just seeking tankmates.


----------

